# Male equivalent of Housewife



## tissi

What do you call a man who stays at home, doesn't work out and does the housework for the family? If it is a woman you can say she is a "housewife" but what do you use for a man.
This word is used in all the books of English as a foreing language for beginners, but only for females. I guess there must be some men doing the housework too.


----------



## VenusEnvy

tissi said:
			
		

> What do you call a man who stays at home, doesn't work out and does the housework for the family?


I have heard "stay-at-home dad".



			
				tissi said:
			
		

> This word is used in all the books of English as a foreing language for beginners, but only for females.
> I guess there must be some men doing the housework too.


I'm sure there are !


----------



## Artrella

Is it possible to say "househusband"? Although this word does not appear in any dictionary, I've found *this*


----------



## winnie

few years ago there was a popular daily comic strip in the USA named "Mr Housewife". the cartoonist, Clayton Strohmeyr wrote and drew the continuing story of a *stay-at-home husband* everyday life. (very funny IMHO)


----------



## elroy

Artrella said:
			
		

> Is it possible to say "househusband"? Although this word does not appear in any dictionary, I've found *this*



I think that's probably a play on words, rather than an indication of correctness.  "He had no idea what it was like to be a househusband," i.e. the male equivalent of a housewife.

This all goes back to tradition and gender roles, though, and how language reflects reality.  I'm sure if it became more and more common for men to stay at home, a word would be introduced into the English language.  As far as I know, there is no word in Arabic (of course, you could "construct" a word but, like "househusband," it would sound kind of awkward and stilted) or in any of the other languages I know or have studied.


----------



## tissi

Thank you. I think this website is great. I've had that doubt for years, and here are the answers. 
In Spanish we can use "amo de casa" (at least in Spain, I don't know what they use in other Spanish speaking countries), it's not very common, but you can hear it more and more. 
Teresa


----------



## ameridude

you can call him "unemployed"


----------



## Artrella

ameridude said:
			
		

> you can call him "unemployed"




  Noo, but he can be a poor unemployed but not necessarily be a "househusband" or whatever you call him....


----------



## VenusEnvy

ameridude said:
			
		

> you can call him "unemployed"


Hey, caring for the home (and children) IS a job!


----------



## cuchuflete

tissi said:
			
		

> What do you call *a man who stays at home, doesn't work out and does the housework for the family*? If it is a woman you can say she is a "housewife" but what do you use for a man.
> This word is used in all the books of English as a foreing language for beginners, but only for females. I guess there must be some men doing the housework too.



I would call him very fortunate!

Sadly, we don't have a good word for this.   I have done it and it is more satisfying than many so-called professions.

cheers,
Cuchuflete


----------



## kiolbassa

tissi said:
			
		

> What do you call a man who stays at home, doesn't work out and does the housework for the family? If it is a woman you can say she is a "housewife" but what do you use for a man.
> This word is used in all the books of English as a foreing language for beginners, but only for females. I guess there must be some men doing the housework too.



The politically correct expression for both a housewife and a househusband is now "homemaker".


----------



## Cath.S.

kiolbassa said:
			
		

> The politically correct expression for both a housewife and a househusband is now "homemaker".


I usually scorn and abhor political correctness, yet I think this term is very descriptive and accurate.


----------



## kiolbassa

egueule said:
			
		

> I usually scorn and abhor political correctness, yet I think this term is very descriptive and accurate.



gee, thanks


----------



## Cath.S.

kiolbassa said:
			
		

> gee, thanks


Oh, I didn't know you were the inventor of the term! Hearty congratulations then! We need more people like you.


----------



## jacinta

The problem with "homemaker" is that it has been associated with women for years and years. I haven't heard it used to refer to men, but I'd say it's high time we start  
 Stay-at-home dad or father is more commonly used, at least in the U.S.  I've also heard it shortened (as we do everything) to just "stay-at-home".

He's a stay-at-home.


----------



## te gato

I agree with jacinta..

Here we say stay-at-home dad...

tg


----------



## gaer

te gato said:
			
		

> I agree with jacinta..
> 
> Here we say stay-at-home dad...
> 
> tg


How about "Mr. Mom". 

I'm only half-joking, because just about everyone here knows about the movie!

Gaer


----------



## te gato

gaer said:
			
		

> How about "Mr. Mom".
> 
> I'm only half-joking, because just about everyone here knows about the movie!
> 
> Gaer


But it isn't realy a joke..that is said as well...but to and about people you know..and here it is used to refer to shorter periods of time...

'Hey, have you seen Gaer?'
'yeah, he is Mr. Mom for the week'.
'Oh poor guy..having to look after all 17 of his kids..4 cats and 2 dogs....changing diapers, cooking, cleaning, laundry, and car pooling..man, he will have to come back to work just to get a break!' 

tg


----------



## gaer

te gato said:
			
		

> But it isn't realy a joke..that is said as well...but to and about people you know..and here it is used to refer to shorter periods of time...
> 
> 'Hey, have you seen Gaer?'
> 'yeah, he is Mr. Mom for the week'.
> 'Oh poor guy..having to look after all 17 of his kids..4 cats and 2 dogs....changing diapers, cooking, cleaning, laundry, and car pooling..man, he will have to come back to work just to get a break!'
> 
> tg


I've only had to be Mr. Mom for a few hours now and then, but it was enough to make me realize how hard the job is! 

Gaer


----------



## timpeac

Hi

"Househusband" sounds like a perfectly normal term to me! Looking back on this thread none of the other contributors are UK (sorry Kiolbassa, you don't say so I can't tell) so is this another one of those US-UK differences?

"Househusband" to me is the exact male equivalent of housewife (eg does the cleaning and shopping, sorts out the kids if there are any etc).

Edit - you can find it in dictionaries too

http://www.thefreedictionary.com/househusband


----------



## Artrella

timpeac said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> "Househusband" sounds like a perfectly normal term to me! Looking back on this thread none of the other contributors are UK (sorry Kiolbassa, you don't say so I can't tell) so is this another one of those US-UK differences?
> 
> "Househusband" to me is the exact male equivalent of housewife (eg does the cleaning and shopping, sorts out the kids if there are any etc).
> 
> Edit - you can find it in dictionaries too
> 
> http://www.thefreedictionary.com/househusband




Pure logic Tim!!  It sounds perfect to me!!


----------



## Cath.S.

> Stay-at-home dad or father


The problem is that not all men who stay at home have kids.
Househusband is ok if the couple are married, if they're not I still think home maker  more appropriate, as it can apply to any situation.


----------



## Artrella

egueule said:
			
		

> The problem is that not all men who stay at home have kids.
> Househusband is ok if the couple are married, if they're not I still think home maker  more appropriate, as it can apply to any situation.




Well then, so it would be "house maker" for both, woman and man in the case they are not still married, right?


----------



## Cath.S.

Artrella said:
			
		

> Well then, so it would be "house maker" for both, woman and man in the case they are not still married, right?


Yes ! It could also apply when two men or two women are living together.


----------



## Artrella

egueule said:
			
		

> Yes ! It could also apply when two men or two women are living together.



Ok, thanks Egueule, but how do you say when a mixed couple live together without being married?  You use "housewife" all the same? Or do you use "house maker"... I mean nowadays in everyday speech..


----------



## Cath.S.

Artrella said:
			
		

> Ok, thanks Egueule, but how do you say when a mixed couple live together without being married? You use "housewife" all the same? Or do you use "house maker"... I mean nowadays in everyday speech..


I personally don't use _housewife_, which sounds faintly derogatory (to me). In fact I realize I just say "she doesn't work" or "she stays at home". 
In writing I'd use _home maker_ for both sexes.


----------



## Artrella

egueule said:
			
		

> In fact I realize I just say "*she* doesn't work" or "*she* stays at home".




Mmmmmmmmm!!!!!!! .........


----------



## Cath.S.

Artrella said:
			
		

> Mmmmmmmmm!!!!!!! .........


I take it you're joking, right?  
I did not mean it to be derogatory. You ask me do I say house*wife*, which is used only for females right? And so I go no, I say *she* stays at home. 
If it's a guy I say* he*, obviously.


----------



## timpeac

"housewife" (and househusband) sound slightly derogatory to my ears too (although they are still very common phrases). Just to be clear, above I wasn't advocating the term "househusband" I was just saying it was normal and equal to "housewife" (including being equal in being slightly derogatory )

Artrella - be careful egueule has been recommending "*home*maker" (which sounds good to me). When you are talking about it you are creating the word "*house* maker" which doesn't exist (or rather is already covered by the word "builder"! )


----------



## Artrella

egueule said:
			
		

> I take it you're joking, right?
> I did not mean it to be derogatory. You ask me do I say house*wife*, which is used only for females right? And so I go no, I say *she* stays at home.
> If it's a guy I say* he*, obviously.




Ohhh... noooo.... it was because of "she *doesn't work*"....


----------



## Artrella

timpeac said:
			
		

> "housewife" (and househusband) sound slightly derogatory to my ears too (although they are still very common phrases). Just to be clear, above I wasn't advocating the term "househusband" I was just saying it was normal and equal to "housewife" (including being equal in being slightly derogatory )
> 
> Artrella - be careful egueule has been recommending "*home*maker" (which sounds good to me). When you are talking about it you are creating the word "*house* maker" which doesn't exist (or rather is already covered by the word "builder"! )




Thank you Tim!  So homemaker is a coined word (egueule's invention) or you actually use it?


----------



## timpeac

Artrella said:
			
		

> Thank you Tim! So homemaker is a coined word (egueule's invention) or you actually use it?


 
No no, it exists! Not quite as common as housewife, I would say, but I prefer it too. When people go on TV quizes, I've noticed that they always say this nowadays, instead of housewife or househusband.

Your "house maker" was the invention!


----------



## mjscott

I wouldn't use house*wife*--I KNOW it is a derogatory term!
As a house_wife_ I used to go to social events from my husband's work....
....The question would always surface:
--_Well, mjscott, do you work, or are you just a housewife?_

GRRRRR!
Unemployed? Hardly!

I'm afraid house*husband* would come under the same derogatory scrutiny.

The term I prefer to employ, which works for both genders, is *domestic engineer.*


----------



## kiolbassa

mjscott said:
			
		

> I wouldn't use house*wife[/bThe term I prefer to employ, which works for both genders, is domestic engineer.*


*

 you are joking, surely?

This has got to come from the same people who gave us the "challenging" variations (as in "vertically challenged" for those who are small - although everyone knows that small is beautiful   ).*


----------



## LadyBlakeney

kiolbassa said:
			
		

> you are joking, surely?
> 
> This has got to come from the same people who gave us the "challenging" variations (as in "vertically challenged" for those who are small - although everyone knows that small is beautiful   ).




Joking? Not a single one of all the engineers I know would manage to operate an oven without serious hazard. I guess this term, when properly used, is trying to remind the narrow-minded that houseworks is not easy, requires knowledge and skills, and it does not get made by itself!   

Don't take me too seriously, but I really believe this term is well intended. If I am mistaken, please tell me!!!


----------



## kiolbassa

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> Joking? Not a single one of all the engineers I know would manage to operate an oven without serious hazard. I guess this term, when properly used, is trying to remind the narrow-minded that houseworks is not easy, requires knowledge and skills, and it does not get made by itself!
> 
> Don't take me too seriously, but I really believe this term is well intended. If I am mistaken, please tell me!!!



If engineers can't operate an oven, why call a homemaker/housewife/househusband/stay-at-home/et alia a "domestic engineer"? Not only can they all operate ovens, they can also raise kids, plan and cook meals, clean, wash, do flowers, decorate, do the family bookkkeeping etc., etc.
At the risk of sounding stubborn, I'll stick with homemaker which is devoid of derogatory connotations and gender bias.
(Stay-at-home sounds like noone invited him/her out  ).


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Kiolbassa, I agree with you about "homemaker" and "stay-at-home". I just wanted to say that "domestic engineer" does not sound that derogatory to me, although it is an informal term that should only be used in relaxed situations where no one is likely to be offended. Of course, that's only the opinion of a non-native, there may be a subtlety that eludes me.   



			
				kiolbassa said:
			
		

> If engineers can't operate an oven, why call a homemaker/housewife/househusband/stay-at-home/et alia a "domestic engineer"? Not only can they all operate ovens, they can also raise kids, plan and cook meals, clean, wash, do flowers, decorate, do the family bookkkeeping etc., etc.
> At the risk of sounding stubborn, I'll stick with homemaker which is devoid of derogatory connotations and gender bias.
> (Stay-at-home sounds like noone invited him/her out  ).


----------



## kiolbassa

LadyB. 
my objection to "domestic engineer" is not because it's derogatory, but simply because (in my opinion) the term is TOO "politically correct" ! I don't think anyone would feel offended by its use, but the user would certainly be inviting ridicule.
In any event, there is no subtlety to be eluded here!
cheers.


----------



## gotitadeleche

mjscott said:
			
		

> I wouldn't use house*wife*--I KNOW it is a derogatory term!
> As a house_wife_ I used to go to social events from my husband's work....
> ....The question would always surface:
> --_Well, mjscott, do you work, or are you just a housewife?_
> 
> GRRRRR!
> Unemployed? Hardly!
> 
> I'm afraid house*husband* would come under the same derogatory scrutiny.
> 
> The term I prefer to employ, which works for both genders, is *domestic engineer.*



Well, back when I was a housewife, I did not, nor do I now consider it derogatory. It is the word "just" that is derogatory. I would happily call myself housewife if I ever attain that status again.


----------



## jacinta

"Homemaker" is the term used frequently on tax forms and official documents when asked for occupation.


----------



## cuchuflete

I appreciate what MJScott is attempting with domestic engineer. Sadly, it reeks of political correctitude and the frequently associated obfuscation and distortion of language. Garbage collectors are now called 'sanitary engineers'. I respect the need for garbage collection in cities, and still prefer an honest title.

I fail to see how maintaining a household--which I have done for years, including child-rearing--has anything whatsoever to do with engineering. Call me a homemaker, a parent, or simply an adult, but spare me the PC speak.

PS...the stay-at-home terms are ridiculous and insulting. I have been, simultaneously, a homemaker and employed outside of my home. Staying at home does not make one a house-anything or a homemaker.

Cheers,
Cuchu


----------



## gaer

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> I appreciate what MJScott is attempting with domestic engineer. Sadly, it reeks of political correctitude and the frequently associated obfuscation and distortion of language. Garbage collectors are now called 'sanitary engineers'. I respect the need for garbage collection in cities, and still prefer an honest title.
> 
> I fail to see how maintaining a household--which I have done for years, including child-rearing--has anything whatsoever to do with engineering. Call me a homemaker, a parent, or simply an adult, but spare me the PC speak.
> 
> PS...the stay-at-home terms are ridiculous and insulting. I have been, simultaneously, a homemaker and employed outside of my home. Staying at home does not make one a house-anything or a homemaker.
> 
> Cheers,
> Cuchu


I don't like "domestic engineer", but "stay-at-home-dad" doesn't seem ridiculous or insulting to me at all. I would instantly think of a man who was at home, either through choice or necessity, doing the duties of a "homemaker".

It's curious how the same terms annoy or us or don't. I'm sure we all have a list of such things.  

Gaer


----------



## lainyn

A) househusband is less common than stay-at-home Dad, same with housewife and stay-at-home mom. Thing is, why stay home if there are no kids? I wouldn't.

B) Domestic Engineer is a term that people made up out of PCness and a need to feel important because they weren't taking pride in doing what the really do, which is making a home - a very honourable task. If I become a stay-at-home mom, I will call myself JUST THAT, and be proud of it. It is insulting to the engineers who took 4 years of their lives and devoted themselves to a very difficult degree program in order to attain that status for the average homemaker to call himself or herself that! I would never call myself a Doctor if I weren't one, what makes people think they are engineers if they haven't had the education? Same goes for "Refuse/sanitary engineers". Also, the word "garbage collectors" is an appropriate level of PCness: It used to be Garbagemen.

C) Can we all please stop making up new euphemisims and pejoritising them? Gee whiz ;-)

Eg: In Canada, the ridiculous euphemising of Native Americans' classification: Indian (admittedly a misnomer, but still in official use in cases such as the Indian Act of Canada) ->  Native American -> Natives (now a derogatory term where I live -> aboriginals (on its way to being offensive) -> member of the First Nations (offensive to pretty much everyone else on earth  and also untrue). 

~Lainyn

I'm pretty feisty about this, so please forgive me.


----------



## kiolbassa

lainyn said:
			
		

> C) Can we all please stop making up new euphemisims and pejoritising them? Gee whiz ;-)
> 
> ~Lainyn
> 
> I'm pretty feisty about this, so please forgive me.



Here, Here, Lainyn!
Exactly the point I was also trying to make earlier. One can never be too feisty with ridicule   , but where did you get the "pejoritising"? Is it common usage over there?
cheers!


----------



## lainyn

Nope, I totally made that word up! . And shouldn't it be "hear, hear!"

I think it's a good candidate for a noun that becomes a verb though, don't you?


----------



## gaer

lainyn said:
			
		

> Nope, I totally made that word up! . And shouldn't it be "hear, hear!"
> 
> I think it's a good candidate for a noun that becomes a verb though, don't you?


Absolutely. Here's to the creative verbing of nouns!!!

Gaer


----------



## lainyn

English is, just a little geeky fact, one of the most famous languages for verbizing nouns.


----------



## gaer

lainyn said:
			
		

> English is, just a little geeky fact, one of the most famous languages for verbizing nouns.


Or verbing them. 

Gaer


----------



## ayed

Hi, WRPs.

I' like to say something about a man who stays at home as posed by the owner of this topic:
What do you think of the following :
1.Homeman
2.Housecarer
3.Homecarer
?
My regards for all
Ayed


----------



## kiolbassa

lainyn said:
			
		

> Nope, I totally made that word up! . And shouldn't it be "hear, hear!"
> 
> I think it's a good candidate for a noun that becomes a verb though, don't you?



Hear, hear   .... absolutely! my mistake.
cheers


----------



## kiolbassa

ayed said:
			
		

> Hi, WRPs.
> 
> I' like to say something about a man who stays at home as posed by the owner of this topic:
> What do you think of the following :
> 1.Homeman
> 2.Housecarer
> 3.Homecarer
> ?
> My regards for all
> Ayed



Hi, Ayed!
I think we've been there and back.... (see above).


----------



## ayed

kiolbassa said:
			
		

> Hi, Ayed!
> I think we've been there and back.... (see above).


 
  I thought I have just done something new!


----------



## kiolbassa

ayed said:
			
		

> Hi, WRPs.
> 
> I' like to say something about a man who stays at home as posed by the owner of this topic:
> What do you think of the following :
> 1.Homeman
> 2.Housecarer
> 3.Homecarer
> ?
> My regards for all
> Ayed



Homeman does not exist, I believe, and has the disadvantage of being gender-specific (househusband is the common, and IMHO, better term)
Housecarer would be someone who looked after the house (perhaps when the family is away?)
I haven't heard of "home carer", but it is certainly understandable, although homemaker still seems the best alternative. A home carer could be a third-party to the home, whereas the homemaker is clearly a parent, a spouse or a companion.
As always, the term you use is a matter of context and of personal taste.
cheers!


----------



## _forumuser_

Hi. 

Is the word housewife still used on official documents or is there a better word? For one thing, housewife sounds kind of too final these days. Many women stay at home for some time and then resume work. Would "Present occupation: currently unemployed" be acceptable? Many thanks.


----------



## timpeac

_forumuser_ said:


> Hi.
> 
> Is the word housewife still used on official documents or is there a better word? For one thing, housewife sounds kind of too final these days. Many women stay at home for some time and then resume work. Would "Present occupation: currently unemployed" be acceptable? Many thanks.


I think putting "housewife" is still fine (or "househusband"), particularly if the person involved also looks after kids. Indeed I think a lot of women, and men, who stay at home and do all the housework and look after the kids would take offence at the suggestion to put "currently unemployed" as their occupation! Moreover, "currently unemployed" would, I think, suggest that you would like work if you could get it but are unable to work for some reason at the moment. Although it may sound pedantic I would rather put "no current employment" rather than "currently unemployed" for your meaning.


----------



## TrentinaNE

The term _housewife_ is rarely used in AE these days.  As Jacinta noted above, the term _homemaker_ is considered more appropriate and can apply equally to males and females.

Another term in vogue is stay-at-home-mom/dad, but that applies only if children are involved.  

Elisabetta


----------



## cuchuflete

tissi said:


> What do you call a man who stays at home, doesn't work out and does the housework for the family? If it is a woman you can say she is a "housewife" but what do you use for a man.




For those who have forgotten, this is the thread topic.  Please open new threads for related but distinct subjects.


----------



## _forumuser_

cuchuflete said:


> For those who have forgotten, this is the thread topic.  Please open new threads for related but distinct subjects.



??? Then it's the thread title that needs changing.... (suggestion: *Re: househusband?*)

Thank you Timpeac and Elisabetta for your responses.


----------



## cuchuflete

You are right. It's a bad thread title, now changed.


----------



## moo mouse

_Domestic engineer_ is a ridiculous term - firstly it sounds like someone who fixes stuff around the house, like a plumber or electrician, as if you were contrasting the job with that of an industrial engineer. 
Secondly, OK, so doing housework and looking after kids are a very commendable thing to do, but an _engineer_ is someone who has studied for years to achieve a degree in engineering, so I don't think it's right, just because you want to be politically correct, to steal that title for the (in many cases) unskilled and untrained job of housewife/homemaker. Of course many 'homemakers' are qualified in other ways but as this is unrelated to the job of looking after the house and kids, you can hardly apply it in general.
But if you are using 'domestic engineer' with a very wry smile I would think it was a good joke (I am sure you were).

I vote for 'stay-at-home husband/dad'. I do hear homemaker a bit nowadays but mainly from American sources. I hear your point, Cuchu, about it being inappropriate/insulting but  I think you are perhaps being oversensitive, having said 'spare me the PC speak' yourself. It's just a term that is used to mean someone who looks after the house and kids _rather_ than formal employment, not at the same time. 

The original question was: 
 					Originally Posted by *tissi* 

 
  				 What do you call a man who stays at home, doesn't work out and does the housework for the family? If it is a woman you can say she is a "housewife" but what do you use for a man?

So to me 'stay-at-home' fits this fine.


----------



## Vespertine

I absobloddylutely agree with Kilobassa, perhpas this term has been used for refering to women but we need a word for those noble men who day by day face the fact of being going through the dificult duty of being a homemaker...!!! ha ha ha yes , Homemaker, there's no other word for those men who *build* a *home* ha ha ha ...


----------



## nancy161

This discussion has been added to a previous thread, please scroll up and read from the top. Cagey, moderator. 


Hi 
I was wondering, what if husband takes care of house, how do we call it?
It's weird to call him a 'house wife' , isn't it?
Is there any gender neutral words than house wife ?

Thank you for your response !


----------



## dermott

*House husband* is the usual term.


----------



## ewie

Americanpersons are very fond of _homemaker_, which has the advantage of being gender-neutral.


----------



## elroy

I've never heard "house husband" in American English.


----------



## Randisi.

elroy said:


> I've never heard "house husband" in American English.



Wow, really? I've heard it many times.

Never heard a man referred to as a homemaker, but I suppose it's possible.


----------



## Glenfarclas

I think the most common term is "*stay-at-home dad*" -- provided, of course, that he has children.


----------



## sdgraham

elroy said:


> I've never heard "house husband" in American English.





Randisi. said:


> Wow, really? I've heard it many times.


 Likewise (usually as a joke, more or less)

Not only that, but there was also a TV series (2009)
*Househusbands of Hollywood (TV Series 2009– ) - IMDb*


----------



## Parla

> I've heard it ["house husband"] many times.


So have I.



> Never heard a man referred to as a homemaker, but I suppose it's possible.


Same here.


----------



## natkretep

Yes, I hear 'house husband' and 'stay-at-home dad' as well.


----------



## GJones

When there are children, I agree that "stay-at-home dad" is the most common expression. When there aren't, I think either "homemaker" or "house husband" would be acceptable. I don't recall hearing "house husband" myself, but I'd interpret it as a play on words -- a creative use of them -- rather than an error.


----------



## boozer

Yes, stay-at-home-dad sounds perfectly acceptable when there are children, and it is the phrase I would use, no doubt.

House husband - this is a joke  . It is a joke because it clashes with our perception of the social role of men - a perception that is as old as the history of mankind. [or should I have used 'humankind' instead, he thinks  ]


----------



## perpend

I also have never heard of "house husband", though Hollywood (or the screen) appears to have clearly invented it.

I think boozer made some great points socially. It would take an emancipated man to say at the pub "I'm a house husband. What do you do?"

The average pub person would think said person is gay (_using my gay card there = I'm the club---I mean no offense_).

For the original post, I'd say: a man who takes care of the home/children

Man up, people.


----------



## ewie

perpend said:


> I also have never heard of "house husband", though Hollywood (or the screen) appears to have clearly invented it.


Its earliest attestation in the OED is from 1858.
Otherwise, thanks for your usual valuable contribution, Perp

I'd say _house husband_ is fairly common in BrE, and not necessarily jokily.


----------



## Cagey

I would like to point out that that the closed form househusband appears in our current dictionary:

a married man who stays at home to manage the household while his spouse goes out to work.

Etymology:

house(wife) + husband 1965–70 [I see the OED goes further back.]
I don't think that the term is generally understood to imply that the person is gay. 
See the examples from the current news: in context

​


----------



## perpend

Have either of you, meaning ewie and Cagey heard someone voice "house husband" or "househusband" in your personal lives? Was it in a heterosexual context?


----------



## Cagey

Yes, that's why I think it's used.


----------



## natkretep

Perp, there are many in this thread who attest to its use. I hear it without connotations of gayness, and often in all seriousness.


----------



## perpend

But, it could be used in all seriousness of gayness, right (if you see what I mean).  _("House husband" in a same-sex liaison.)_

Anyway, sorry I'm not in tune to the straight world. My bad. I do try my best (to think from a heterosexual societal viewpoint---I never get far ).

Thanks for the input, Cagey.

_(EDIT: Let's also not forget threads were merged to create this thread.)_


----------



## ewie

perpend said:


> Have either of you, meaning ewie and Cagey heard someone voice "house husband" or "househusband" in your personal lives? Was it in a heterosexual context?


Yes and yes.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

"*Husband* *1*.  A man joined to a woman in marriage; a woman's spouse. [...]*3*. A prudent and thrifty manager, as of money or expenses." (Am. Her.) And wasn't the original word in Middle English "housbonde", meaning 'husband' or 'husbandman' (farmer)? I remember being a taken slightly aback when I first read "Sir Elton John and his husband...", but it's now commonly considered politically correct to refer to one of the partners in a same-sex marriage as the "husband" or the "wife". And I've heard "househusband" (semi-humorously)  used to refer to men marrried to women who take care of "domestic" duties in their household, and "homemaker" is the word on the census form.


----------



## Truffula

Some citations that might be helpful to solve this.

1.  Article about male homemakers that addresses the situation where there are no children (so, vs stay-at-home dad): The Rise of the Male Homemaker

2.  Article by a male homemaker: I’m a Married Guy, With No Kids, and, Yes, I Stay Home

3.  Article comparing the economics and psychology of male vs female homemakers: Happy Homemakers?

4.  Article about male homemakers in India: Can husbands make good homemakers? - The Times of India

5.  Article about male homemakers in Japan: More men turning to homemaking | The Japan Times


----------

